# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Well the rain never did come down hard today and it was a nice cool pleasant day of fishing. Got out at dawn with a last minute charter. Fishing was not bad with a couple of doubles and some nice cats. One little convict bass also. Bait thieves where working hard to empty my live well. 

























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

